# Newest stuff, after a long break from making, Set of 4 knives & a parer



## John N (May 17, 2017)

Hello ! a couple of pics of stuff I have been working on lately (got the bug quite badly at the moment  ) The set of 4 knives are wrought iron and mild steel (with a pinch of 15n20 for contrast), with a Ni barrier over Hitachi blue steel, The handles are olive and ebony. The largest knife is 210mm edge. These are my second try at a 'set' of knives.

The grinds are ever so slightly convex, about 0.006" just behind the edge. 

The 2nd of the 'pair of parers' (or really small pettys?) 100mm cutting edge, was as near as I have got to my first commission :O - i made the original in O1 with zebrawood handle, and did not rate it personally, but my better half took ownership and loves it, and its become a 'goto' in the kitchen. Someone else really liked it, so I tuned the profile & handle profile a tiny bit, and made the next one with blue2 core. I think if I do Mk.3 I will start to like it ! 

Anyhoo, all feedback appreciated


----------



## DaveInMesa (May 17, 2017)

Very nice looking knives


----------



## valgard (May 17, 2017)

those look good man


----------



## milkbaby (May 17, 2017)

I think those are great! Nice profiles, beautiful cladding. :doublethumbsup:

Are you getting the Hitachi blue steel from Workshop Heaven? I'm curious as it seems the only places I've seen to order it from are WH (UK), Dictum (Germany), and Maker Material Supply (USA).


----------



## khashy (May 17, 2017)

How about a UK pass around of the 210? :angel2:

It looks gorgeous!


----------



## John N (May 18, 2017)

Hi, yes I got the steel from 'workshop heaven'. Price is a bit eye watering TBH ! It does 'stretch' a long way when San-Mai'd though.


----------



## John N (Jun 11, 2017)

Not quite there with the geometry on the 210 for a passaround at the moment (I know lots of the issues !) - When I make something that I think is right I will pass it around to be told its not


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 11, 2017)

*Love the style of your knives:*
-Emoto to match handle size
-Handles remind me of Will C. and I absolutely love those
-Cladding is incredibly beautiful, definitely has the rustic feel

How is the reactivity of the cladding since you are using wrought iron?


----------



## John N (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks Mike, Ive got a couple of will's knives, and hugely admire his work (though I did not set out to copy his style :O ) I bought a kitchen 'sword' from him from before he was famous, when they were embarrassingly inexpensive, and a lovely D2 stainless Dammy that was our wedding present from him a couple or 3 years ago  

Im still playing round with trying to get the 'balance' right on handle size / position / profile etc. It does not take much to be out by a smidge, and they just look wrong ! I am going to stick with the 'rustic' steel until the other aspects of my work improve - I did get distracted by a billet of feathered 'w's on saturday though (I much prefer forging to knifemaking!) If I get suddenly motivated later I will take some pics of 4 very similar small knives I made recently, not much difference between them, but some just look wrong to my eye!

The wrought dammy mix on the ones in the photos is remarkably nonreactive. Its taken a bluey / orangy hue in certain lights, but not a great deal of change to it ! (and I am pretty hopeless at cleaning knives)

edit, pic of the 'scruffy' feather from saturdays efforts, still very compressed as not drawn out yet ! might just have one more try at this before I go back to trying to make a decent finished knife


----------



## camperman (Jun 18, 2017)

Very nice work.


----------



## Rivera (Jun 19, 2017)

That's a great looking knife, good job on the handle!


----------



## Emskold (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good mate!


----------

